# Towing With New Expedition El



## kvanek

I am currently pulling a 31rqs with a diesel excursion. I love it however after 7 years I have the bug
for a new TV. Today I checked out a new Expedition EL and it looks like it has all the right numbers to pull
the trailer. My main concern is this. In 2003 we bought a new expedition (tow rating 8900lbs)
and it would not pull our 29' wildwood over 55mph on the highway. It was an absolute dog however the brochure said it would pull it. 
Fortunatly a few months later it was stolen and we picked up the X.

I would hate to make that mistake again. Does it have the grunt? I know it wont compare to my 7.3 X however I 
want something different.

btw I do have a hensley so that should help the handling a bit.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Scottps

I would tell the dealer your story and tell them you need to know with 100% certainty that it would tow your TT, and the only way to do it is to hook it up and tow it for about ten miles. The dealer I work with would say let’s do it, hopefully yours is just as understanding.


----------



## MJRey

I would wait and see if Ford puts their new larger engine in the Expedition. If they do then it might be a good replacement for the Excursion. Otherwise the current 5.4L engine isn't that much better than what you had in the 2003. The automatic transmission is much better but the engine still is underpowered for large trailers. If the Fords not an option then you could look at the Suburban 2500 or even the Toyota Sequoia.


----------



## SLO250RS

Just throwing in my .02,how about a F-250 crew cab short bed.The seating arrangement will allow for 5 and the bed for all your gear add a lift up cover and it will stay dry and secure.A possible option for for you.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

2011 is the first year that you can expect to see a powertrain change on the Expedition's. Otherwise, it will be the same 3V 5.4l modular with the 6spd trans. While it is a substantial improvement over the older 4spd trans, you are still looking at a 310hp motor. The torque, what we are primarily concerned with while towing, is competitive with any 'Yota, GM or Mopar small block gas V8. Setting aside the powertrain topic - imo the 31RQS is a real big camper for any 1/2 ton.

-CC


----------



## hautevue

I tow our 268RL w/an '08 Expy EL. The TT weighed 6029 delivered, and 7100 measured w/our stuff in it, full propane, fresh tank 1/2 full, black and grey empty, two batteries, food, kitchen stuff, clothes, etc. No generator. The TT is rated to carry 1771 pounds. Hitch weight was 695 to the dealer, and is slightly higher with the second battery, the usual owner stuff in the front bedroom and so forth.

Last summer, I towed it from Baltimore to Seattle, up to Vancouver, Victoria, Olympic Peninsula, across to Glacier Nat Park, down to Boise, east to Jackson Hole, and then north through Grand Teton and Yellowstone Parks, and then back to Baltimore. 8100 miles total. On the pass between Idaho Falls and Jackson Hole (10% grade!), I had no trouble. Sure, I couldn't bop along at 65 up a steep grade, but I didn't expect to. I never experienced a towing problem due to power, stopping, etc. The overdrive lockout button on the shift lever worked perfectly, and going down the east side of that steep grade into Jackson Hole, WY, I worked the Expy down to first gear and 4100 rpm and it held back the huge load of the Expy and the TT. We went 10 - 12 mph, but were safe, and I barely needed to touch the brakes. The tranny and engine work fine for our towing needs.

I particularly love the EL model--the extra room behind the third seat means when using the TV as a "car", which is a significant percentage of the time, we were able to take 5 adults and our 35 pound dog "down the ocean" for a 5 day weekend and store the 5 suitcases and a cooler behind the third seat. That extra length is really nice. I also sprang for the Eddie Bauer trim level which comes with the power third seats and a bunch of other niceties.

Verify the weight of your TT, add the load to it when becomes "yours", and compare that to the towing capacity of the Expy.


----------



## kvanek

Scottps said:


> I would tell the dealer your story and tell them you need to know with 100% certainty that it would tow your TT, and the only way to do it is to hook it up and tow it for about ten miles. The dealer I work with would say let's do it, hopefully yours is just as understanding.


They told me they were willing to let me take it out and try it.


----------



## kvanek

SLO250RS said:


> Just throwing in my .02,how about a F-250 crew cab short bed.The seating arrangement will allow for 5 and the bed for all your gear add a lift up cover and it will stay dry and secure.A possible option for for you.


I would love a truck pickup however I do have 4 kids and if I have 3 kids in a row there is a good chance
one of them may touch the other. You know how that goes.


----------



## kvanek

MJRey said:


> I would wait and see if Ford puts their new larger engine in the Expedition. If they do then it might be a good replacement for the Excursion. Otherwise the current 5.4L engine isn't that much better than what you had in the 2003. The automatic transmission is much better but the engine still is underpowered for large trailers. If the Fords not an option then you could look at the Suburban 2500 or even the Toyota Sequoia.


We test drove a new Suburban yesterday and the foot room in the 3rd row is very small. 
Kids were not comfortable back there at all.

After reading these post today I am starting to feel like I should just keep the X.
It is very nice yet with 135,000 on the clock. I dont think i will find anything that
competes with it for power and room.


----------



## Carey

Keep the X as long as possible. Go buy yourself a sporty car. Maybe that will kill the bug. Those sho tauruses are sure nice! lol

Carey


----------



## SLO250RS

I only have 2 kids(6&8)and I know exactly what you are talking about


----------



## GO WEST

I believe the newer Expy's have a bit of a lower payload than the older ones. Maybe 1,650 pounds. With lots of passengers and the tongue weight of your camper you might reach it pretty fast. I have an 03F150 with 5.4L. If your 03 Expy had the same motor it's like 265 hp with 16 valves. The new Expy/F150 have the 24 valve motor which delivers about 50 hp more. Matched with the 3.73 it is the strongest half ton SUV platform but still 31 ft is a lot of camper for it. The X will/does handle it much better; I wouldn't change.

I have considered the new EL as an "upgrade" too but $30,000+ won't really get me that much more truck to pull the grades and long distances so I am shooting for a 3/4 ton or just keep what I have for now. I have only had my Ford one year and I am no where near tired of it yet. I generally put over 200,000 miles on my vehicles.


----------



## kvanek

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Keep the X as long as possible. Go buy yourself a sporty car. Maybe that will kill the bug. Those sho tauruses are sure nice! lol
> 
> Carey


Thats funny we were considering that. I did drive an sho yesteday as well. It is a great car.


----------



## Nathan

kvanek said:


> Keep the X as long as possible. Go buy yourself a sporty car. Maybe that will kill the bug. Those sho tauruses are sure nice! lol
> 
> Carey


Thats funny we were considering that. I did drive an sho yesteday as well. It is a great car.
[/quote]
I think that is the best compromise.









Personally, I'd go 3/4 ton based minimum for a trailer that large.


----------



## Carey

My neighbor just bought a new Camaro with every option. He said its 405 hp. It does sit you back in the seat a bit, but nothing like my old 70 nova ss 396 that had been replaced with a bow tie 427, lol

Anyway a SHO challenged him and almost whipped him. I think the SHO really whipped him, but the codger wont admit it, lol

He was pretty Tee'd off, lol

Now hes looking for a chip or something so that doesnt happen again.. He is a 63 yr old man. He cracks me up. This thing is brite orange and has some big meats on it. His driveway has about 100 foot of burnout going up it.. He came over while I was home asking if I knew a good way to remove a burnout on concrete real quick cause his wife was going to take the keys and ground him if she seen it, lol

His spare car is a 65 427 vette. He wont lay any rubber with it. Its a show car, so he bought a camaro to beat on.. I told him he should have bought a SHO... He grumbled at me and slammed his front door!

lol

Carey


----------



## Nathan

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My neighbor just bought a new Camaro with every option. He said its 405 hp. It does sit you back in the seat a bit, but nothing like my old 70 nova ss 396 that had been replaced with a bow tie 427, lol
> 
> Anyway a SHO challenged him and almost whipped him. I think the SHO really whipped him, but the codger wont admit it, lol
> 
> He was pretty Tee'd off, lol
> 
> Now hes looking for a chip or something so that doesnt happen again.. He is a 63 yr old man. He cracks me up. This thing is brite orange and has some big meats on it. His driveway has about 100 foot of burnout going up it.. He came over while I was home asking if I knew a good way to remove a burnout on concrete real quick cause his wife was going to take the keys and ground him if she seen it, lol
> 
> His spare car is a 65 427 vette. He wont lay any rubber with it. Its a show car, so he bought a camaro to beat on.. I told him he should have bought a SHO... He grumbled at me and slammed his front door!
> 
> lol
> 
> Carey


Hmmm, well the SHO runs the 1/4 mile in 13.7 and the Camaro in 13.0. Somebody needs to get that Camaro to hook up better.


----------



## Carey

It was around town. stoplight to stoplight they are about even. Them SHO's are amazing for a 4 door car.

Carey


----------



## kvanek

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My neighbor just bought a new Camaro with every option. He said its 405 hp. It does sit you back in the seat a bit, but nothing like my old 70 nova ss 396 that had been replaced with a bow tie 427, lol
> 
> Anyway a SHO challenged him and almost whipped him. I think the SHO really whipped him, but the codger wont admit it, lol
> 
> He was pretty Tee'd off, lol
> 
> Now hes looking for a chip or something so that doesnt happen again.. He is a 63 yr old man. He cracks me up. This thing is brite orange and has some big meats on it. His driveway has about 100 foot of burnout going up it.. He came over while I was home asking if I knew a good way to remove a burnout on concrete real quick cause his wife was going to take the keys and ground him if she seen it, lol
> 
> His spare car is a 65 427 vette. He wont lay any rubber with it. Its a show car, so he bought a camaro to beat on.. I told him he should have bought a SHO... He grumbled at me and slammed his front door!
> 
> lol
> 
> Carey


That is just to funny.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Nathan...SHO Lincoln!!!

It's got an Ecoboost motor and it's really souped up
That Taurus body makes it look like a pup
It's got 6 cylinders and uses 'em all
Got overdrive, just won't stall

With turbos, DFI and dual exhausts
With four-eleven gears you can really get lost
Got safety tubes, but honey I ain't scared
The brakes are good, the tires fair

...

My pappy said Son your gonna drive me to drinkin' If you don't quit drivin' that

_*HOT*_
_*ROD*_
_*LINCOLN!!!*_

-CC


----------



## clarkely

kvanek said:


> I would love a truck pickup however I do have 4 kids and if I have 3 kids in a row there is a good chance
> one of them may touch the other. You know how that goes.


i said that to my wife and she replied but with the new crew cab coming she will be able to reach each one of them when they get out of line.


----------



## russlg

When maintained regularly and properly the 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel is prepared to go the long haul. I have a customer who has a 99 F450 Wrecker with over 500,000 miles on it. has original engine. has replaced the injectors once but that was at 400,000. Keep the X. it will save you in the long run... put the money you were going to pay each month for the Expedition into an "X" repair fund. Then it won't hurt when you do need to do repairs like brakes, ball joints and the like.... I would be very surprised if the _engine_ ever left you stranded. They just don't break down.


----------

